# ANNOUNCING THE OTBS CLASS of 2019



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2019)

As this has become a yearly event, I would like to announce the 2019 Class of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. And the recipients are:



 73saint
: OTBS 340


 browneyesvictim
: OTBS 341


 civilsmoker
: OTBS 342


 fivetricks
: OTBS 343


 forktender
: OTBS 344


 GATOR240
: OTBS 345


 jcam222
: OTBS 346


 kawboy
: OTBS 347


 Misplaced Nebraskan
: OTBS 348


 rexster314
: OTBS 349


 sandyut
: OTBS 350


 SmokinVOLfan
: OTBS 351


 steveh
: OTBS 352


 tx smoker
 : OTBS 353


 Winterrider
: OTBS 354


 xray
: OTBS 355


 yankee2bbq
: OTBS 356
Well done and congratulations to the new OTBS members!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations to all of our new OTBS members your a very deserving class


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats to all! Very well deserved! Merry christmas!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats guys well deserved 
Richie


----------



## mosparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats, well done, one and all !


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats all!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats ! Well deserved .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2019)

I am deeply honored by this. So many of you have helped me learn and up my game it would be impossible to name you all but thank you. What I share is but a small portion of what you’ve taught me. I’ll do my best to continue to share and help. This is truly a great place to be.  Merry Christmas !!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats to the men and women of the class....   Well deserved....   Dave


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 24, 2019)

Dang! Didn't expect to see this! Thank you to everyone :-D


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone for choosing me.


----------



## 73saint (Dec 24, 2019)

By far the best forum I’ve ever been associated with.  Honored and humbled to receive this notice.   I will do everything within my power to pass along my knowledge as those have done before me.  I continue to learn so much here, and I feel lucky to be affiliated with such a strong group!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you all!  I am humbled and honored to be part of this group!  I also want to say thank you for everyone who has shared their knowledge freely as it has been an exceptional learning experience to be a member of the Smoking Meat Forum!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 24, 2019)

Honored to be grouped with everyone selected past and present (and future).  I hope to keep up the good traditions and will do my best to uphold the OTBS standards.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations to all


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 24, 2019)

I am honored! Thanks to the admins and board owner for their dedication to such a great place as SMF! I can only aspire to give back as much as I have received.

Merry Christmas and happy smoking!


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2019)

What a very Merry Christmas surprise. Congrats to ALL the new OTBS members.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations all.  Great group of new OTBS members.  This forum makes people think outside of the box and try new stuff.  This is what i see in this group.  You all have out done a lot of us in creating great meals.


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 24, 2019)

Congratulations to all the new members! I've learned a lot from you since joining the forum.  Many thanks!


----------



## seenred (Dec 24, 2019)

What a great group!  Congrats to you all...much deserved!

Red


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to all  of you !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks everybody! I'm honored to receive this title!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2019)

And you Guys didn't think we got you a Christmas Present! 
Congrats all. You have put in  the work these last few years and deserve the recognition and the OTBS accolades. Keep up the good work and remember...We Are Always Watching!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to all the newest members. Well deserved. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

I promise to be a good boy...  I'm very happy to be thought of enough to be given this title.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm late for the party again but I don't think this one started until after I went to bed last night.

To say that I'm honored to receive this recognition would  be the understatement of the year. From the time I started reading SMF 10 years ago I admired and respected those that carried the OTBS recognition. Never, not ever, did I consider myself worthy of sharing the same designation as some of the best people in this forum. To be considered for this, and to have received it, and stand among the best of the best is simply beyond words. Thank you to all for creating and maintaining the best forum on the planet and for sharing so many inspirations.

Wow.....
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2019)

Great group this year!
All of you guys really deserve this!
Congrats to all of you!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks Al!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Al!



Yah....what he said....twice   

Robert


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you! This certainly came out of left field.   I am honored to be included with this great group of people.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to each and every recipient, well deserved! RAY


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 25, 2019)

Can't say thank y'all enough and congrats to everyone!


----------



## xray (Dec 25, 2019)

Wow! This is a surprise. I am beyond humbled and eternally grateful.

Thank you and I will try to live up to the OTBS label as best as I can.

Thank you again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you all. Have learned so much in just a short time from this great group of people. Totally appreciative. . .


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations all and welcome to the order


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 25, 2019)

Congrats to all of the OTBS members!

Well Deserved 

John


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Congrats to all of the OTBS members!
> 
> Well Deserved
> 
> John



Thank you John!! Now get that new Rec Tec fired up, make some spectacular food that we know you can make, and we'll probably see your name next year   

Rooting for my friend,
Robert


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to all of you and thank you for your contribution to SMF. Great job!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 25, 2019)

congrats to you all, well deserved.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Congratulations to all our new OTBS members.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to one and all for their appointment to this fine group of OTS glad to have you join us,

Warren


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2019)

Awesome group of graduates in deed.  Congrats.

Working more carefully with my Weber that has indirect heat allowed me to achieve TBS on a regular basis.   That couldn't have happen without the support of this forum.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

When you consider there are over 121,000 members on this site. And they're 356 OTBS members. Then this is a honor in high regard.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## 73saint (Dec 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> When you consider there are over 121,000 members on this site. And they're 356 OTBS members. Then this is a honor in high regard.


Really puts it in perspective.  Thanks again everyone, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks to all for the likes but the likes should go to you for your advancement.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow. Just wow! Been a crazy few days with the holidays and I haven't had much time to log in. To say this was a great late Christmas present would be an understatement. Was not expecting this at all. Thank you for the honor of joining the OTBS look forward to continuing on the tradition! Congrats to all the other new members as well...have conversed and learned from almost all of you! Much deserved! 

If I wasn't at work I would be cracking a celebratory cold one right now!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow. Just wow! Been a crazy few days with the holidays and I haven't had much time to log in. To say this was a great late Christmas present would be an understatement. Was not expecting this at all. Thank you for the honor of joining the OTBS look forward to continuing on the tradition! Congrats to all the other new members as well...have conversed and learned from almost all of you! Much deserved!
> 
> If I wasn't at work I would be cracking a celebratory cold one right now!



Seriously, Can we get a recount on this one!!!

Chris

Congratulations John.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Seriously, Can we get a recount on this one!!!
> 
> Chris
> 
> Congratulations John.



Chris you been in the PBR's already this morning?

JK thanks man!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2019)

Congrats to one and all........


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2019)

Congrats to the new class of OTBS members, well deserved!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

Congrats Gang!!
Hard to find a nicer Group than that!!
Great Bunch!!! & Well Deserved!

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 27, 2019)

Congrats, Super Smokers!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 28, 2019)

Congratulations to all the deserving folks  who help make this site so great!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 28, 2019)

Congratulations to all of the new class of OTBS!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all @ SMF!


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 28, 2019)

Congratulations to each and everyone of you , what an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 30, 2019)

Congrats to all!
May your smoke always be blue, your ends burnt, and your family appreciative.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 2, 2020)

Hell I guess I was MIA when this was posted. We've been on a Christmas week long adventure......


Congrats to all the new OTBS members. That's a great group for 2019.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 3, 2020)

Congratulations to all!  Great job and keep the info coming.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 3, 2020)

Congratulations to all the new OTBS inductees!

Wishing all the very happiest and brightest of new years,


----------

